# IT visa category to disappear in Canada



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The elimination of the Information Technology visa category in Canada will hamper the growth of the digital media industry in the country by increasing the timescale for applications, it is claimed. The Canadian Immigration department has announced the end of the visa category in what it claims is a move designed to protect Canadian jobs. Critics [...]

Click to read the full news article: IT visa category to disappear in Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Basically they're treating IT jobs like every other skilled profession open to candidates from abroad.

You advertise, select your candidate, get a +ve LMO, candidate applies for a work permit and when received, starts work.

with the LMO you have to show the candidate is qualified and your paying the market rate for the job not employing someone from outside Canada on a lower wage.

I suspect it's been done to negate a lot of dodgy hiring practices.


----------

